# Looking for a bug out vehicle



## thegtwyo86 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hey everyone

(Sorry if this isn't in the right place) I'm in the market for a new BOV, I have had a few jeep xj's and love them, but the biggest issue with them is there not big enough for my growing family and dogs. What I'm wanting to know if anyone has any suggestions on what I should be looking at.
Thanks 
James


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

You can never go wrong with a Ford Bronco.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

If you like Jeeps, is a Commander big enough?


----------



## thegtwyo86 (Sep 2, 2013)

I didn't think of the commander what kind of axles do they have under them?The bronco would be nice if it was a 4 door, thanks for the input.I've also thought of a suburban with the barn doors in the back.


----------



## haydukeprepper (Apr 28, 2013)

Duece and a half.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I know a guy who has a Tacoma he's trying to unload. Low miles, no problems...


----------



## thegtwyo86 (Sep 2, 2013)

Idk if I can do a truck I like the tacomas but if I'm going to go with a truck it will probably be full size


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Aw come on man. You NEED that tacoma!!!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

How about a suburban or a hummer?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

C'mon get happy!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Ford Excursion or a Bronco.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Slippy said:


> C'mon get happy!


Could double as a summer home in Appalachia. You could take. Care of two problems at once.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

thegtwyo86 said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> (Sorry if this isn't in the right place) I'm in the market for a new BOV, I have had a few jeep xj's and love them, but the biggest issue with them is there not big enough for my growing family and dogs. What I'm wanting to know if anyone has any suggestions on what I should be looking at.
> Thanks
> James


I would say just a plain Jane suburban or large 4x4 SUV.

I see so many people talking about 5 Ton military trucks / tricked out jeeps.

A while ago i was actually looking for a 5 ton military truck. I had stopped by a store for something and noticed a very nice Jeep Rubicon, and i'm not a jeep fan. The Jeep had LED lights, a HAM radio, Winch, Mud tires, etc.... My GF said "that's a nice BOV" and i thought "THAT IS a nice BOV" (tone and inflection on "that is").... i'm sure there were other vehicles in the parking lot that would be fine for bugging out.

I stopped looking for 5 Tons that day. *The point is someone can and will kill you over your bad ass out of the ordinary BOV in EOTWAWKI*


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

A VW bus with peace signs.


----------



## thegtwyo86 (Sep 2, 2013)

Yeah I'm big on flying under the radar I want something that is capable and doesn't look like a tank going down the road, thanks everyone


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

thegtwyo86 said:


> I didn't think of the commander what kind of axles do they have under them?The bronco would be nice if it was a 4 door, thanks for the input.I've also thought of a suburban with the barn doors in the back.


The Commander is basically a Grand Cherokee with more interior space. Running gear is Grand Cherokee. It isn't as large as a Suburban, which is why I asked if it was bif enough. Positives are that the OP likes Jeeps and the size is quite easy to drive day to day.

The Grand Cherokee underpinning is pretty robust.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

I would get this


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

or this


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

In the US Landrovers are expensive and outrageously expensive to maintain.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Diver 
heh thats strange I can say same about american vehicles in Georgia 
and how about toyota?


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

chemikle said:


> Diver
> heh thats strange I can say same about american vehicles in Georgia
> and how about toyota?


They still make vehicle's in America?!?!?


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

I don't know and that is not the point were it's made I am talking about american cars like dodge or chevrolet or chrystler and such cars


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Big Country1 said:


> They still make vehicle's in America?!?!?


Yes. Last time I was in Moscow a Jeep Grand Cherokee cost twice what the same car cost is the US. I'm not sure how Georgia compares, but the OP is in the US.

Landrovers, which are imported here, are more expensive than comparable Jeeps.

Total vehicles made is about 15 million vehicles.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Why not pick up a small trailer the jeep can tow?


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Ripon said:


> Why not pick up a small trailer the jeep can tow?


Sounded to me like he had enough people and dogs that he needed something bigger than an XJ. The trailer would be a good way to get cargo out of the way.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

My wife won't be happy until we have a Duece and a half. I personally think that is totally impractical. I think 4 wheelers are a much better option.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

CourtSwagger said:


> My wife won't be happy until we have a Duece and a half. I personally think that is totally impractical. I think 4 wheelers are a much better option.


Tell her to check the price of a set of tires.


----------



## thegtwyo86 (Sep 2, 2013)

That's exactly my problem is 3 large dogs my wife and as of right now a 5 month old, the commander is a maybe but I'm still leaning towards a suburban or excursion, I do have a trailer but I don't think it would be practical, if I had to take it off road. I know people do it with expedition camping but, I don't think it would work out well if I had to get out in a hurry.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I live, most of the time, in a very desert / remote area. Most any travel trailer and even some cargo ones can go across the open terrain here. I don't have any experience with trying to drive in forest, swamps, or even off road in mountains. I am guessing that's what horses and bikes were for more then some jeeps / SUVs. I'd still recommend the trailer because it's an awesome shelter until you build one.



thegtwyo86 said:


> That's exactly my problem is 3 large dogs my wife and as of right now a 5 month old, the commander is a maybe but I'm still leaning towards a suburban or excursion, I do have a trailer but I don't think it would be practical, if I had to take it off road. I know people do it with expedition camping but, I don't think it would work out well if I had to get out in a hurry.


----------



## thegtwyo86 (Sep 2, 2013)

Ok thanks


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

I have flipped a few of these where i live M1102 and it would be fine towed behind a suburban (you will need a pintle hitch though).









If you buy them private $1200-1800 seems to be the cost. If you buy them from the Govt they are about $400-600.

These trailers will take whatever you throw at them and are aircraft grade aluminum (strong and wont rust). Some people put their own caps on top and make them into campers.

Even if you painted that trailer black it would still stick out.... I think towing any trailer in a EOTWAWKI will make you a target.... but if you are going to tow one i would tow this...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Big Country1 said:


> They still make vehicle's in America?!?!?


I just glanced at the last few posts and noticed someone was asking about American cars made in Georgia? No American cars but South Korean cars are made in Georgia. 









Kia Motors Manufacturing Georgia


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

2000 / 2003 Ford 4wd 7.3 PSD Excursion I love mine


----------

